# RIP Nevelle, Darwin, Billy-Bob and Baby Jakey



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 13, 2008)

So they wernt rabbits, they were guinea pigs. But these past few months have been the worst beetween me and the pigs.

First Darwin died of what we suspected to be seizures, I couldn't deal with it, he was young and I hadnt had him long (just under a year-ish) but the short time I had him was a whole new world with GP's and he was amazing. I cryed daily, I couldn't get over the fact my little guy had gone, only 1 wheeking little boy in a cage alone, Nevelle. 

Nevelle died 3 days later, this shocked me, again I couldn;t deal with it, I guess I just didnt want to except it. I couldn't except it. A part of me was taken away, he was my first piggy and started my addiction I got concerned for the other two aswell, but a few weeks passed, the pain eased (hardly ) and I wasn't so worried about the other two (Basil and Billy-Bob) but there was something...a wrong feeling. 

At this time our friend had gone to our local pet shop wich is owned by her friend, she was fostering a litter of Alpaca boars and they're mum. She adopted me one with approval of my mum, and he wasn't a replacement, he helped me through the tought times, kind of just like Nev used to and was named "Baby Jakey". 

Well last night I found BB in his cage, on his side, dying. Why? not a clue - he died in my arms later last night, snuggled into my jacket with a heat pack under him. Then I woke up this morning, cleaned out the owls, the hawks, the ferrets, the parrot, the cat litter pan and then went to clean out the guinea pigs to find Baby Jake, dead in his hidey house - what? he was just eating a few hours ago? 

I dont know how this has happened, but a few thing we guessed were - A, contaminated food? the problems started as soon as this bag entered the house. B, with all the rain/flooding could it be hard water? we tested the water and it was the same and C, something with the newspaper/bedding? 


I have no idea, I feel useless and am hoping to take Basil to the vet for a check up if the vet isnt full. I am wondering if I should have a Necropsy done on Jakey or BB? anybody got any idea how much abouts it would cost? 

Sorry for going on like this...I had to share it somewhere and other forums just tell me to go away, get offline and go to the vets ASAP. 
:sad::cry4: Nearly all of the herd are gone now and I feel crushed.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for all your losses. 

May they all run free at the Rainbow Bridge.:rainbow:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 13, 2008)

How terrible for you! I'm so sorry for your many losses. Were you able to get to the vet?


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2008)

Meg I'm so sorry! 

RIP Piggies 

I'm always on msn if you wanna talk !!

:hug:

ink iris:

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote:


> Were you able to get to the vet?Â



All piggies died too quick to be able to get them to a vet, I am going to get my mum to phone the vet today or tomorrow and ask them how much a necropsy would be, incase it is something contagious (sp?) that Basil could have.

BabyBunnies wrote:


> Meg I'm so sorry!
> 
> RIP Piggies
> 
> I'm always on msn if you wanna talk !!



Thanks, you really dont know how much that means to me :hug2: especially since to my family it was just "one less to care for" grrrr.


----------



## ellissian (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry  I know exactly how you feel. Last year i lost 11 pig's and 1 this year. I find it so hard to save them when they are ill. These babies go down way too fast  And for that reason i decided not to own pigs, my heart couldnt take...


----------



## ellissian (Sep 15, 2008)

anymore pain. I have 4 piggie's left, but once they go i won't be owning anymore  I find rabbit's much easier to help when they are sick. I know its not much but try and take comfort in you could probably not of saved them even if you had reached the vet


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh, how terrible! I'm so sorry you've been through so much with your piggies. I would definitely get a necropsy or have the vet look at Basil to make sure he's healthy. Losing so many so quickly must mean something is wrong. How shocking and terrible to go through so much loss in such a short period of time.
((hugs))

RIP sweet piggies.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I had an anylisation done on the food and it was contaminated with a word I cant spell, say or hardly remember but it was "mat *something* tyri *something*" I spoke to the vet and he said just feed him a few new pellets but make sure he has ALOT of hay to pass the old stuff through his system. *knock on wood* He is ok, wheeking, eating, pooping, peeing and hopping about so hopefuly he will be fine. Ellissian, I too think after Basil has gone (hopefully not for a lone time though!!) I will stay away from piggies for a while. It is so difficult to tell if they are ill then when you see the signs they just cant be helped fast enough  since loosing my boys though my mum suggested I try get involved with something to do with the piggies so decided to write a "handbook" and my cousin said if I can finish it and it is good that they will have a few copies published for me  I can only thank the boys and I still love them to this day.


----------

